# New Forum Banner



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2011)

As everyone can see we have a new forum layout. There will still be changes coming and improvements made.

The old forum banner will be uploaded as soon as everything is ready. It would however be nice to have a new banner to go with the new forum layout. 

Therefore we would like to invite anyone with skills (we know that there are plenty of you here in the forum) to design the next forum banner. Be creative with it and have fun. 

Remember this is your forum...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2011)

I suggest let's wait till Horse comes up with a definite theme instead of the default one. And please not the Christmas thing again? It's almost March


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha ha ha...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2011)

Marcel said:


> I suggest let's wait till Horse comes up with a definite theme instead of the default one. And please not the Christmas thing again? It's almost March



The point being, people can start coming up with ideas...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, but as long as we don't have a theme, it's difficult to come up with a fitting idea. Unless we choose the theme that fits with the banner....... Hmmm, I like that idea


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, here's an idea: Something with planes??? *totally blonde hole-in-the-head vapid-ear-to-ear-smile* *runs*


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Okay, here's an idea: Something with planes??? *totally blonde hole-in-the-head vapid-ear-to-ear-smile* *runs*


 
Brilliant, now why didn't I thin of that


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds good. But there can't be enough room for a such one I'm affraid. Looking at the top bar of the new template I've gotten an impression our Admin needs something smaller.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2011)

Wojtec, you can make the whole template the way you want if you know css and php. I don't know if hosre is going to adjust some custom templates or if he builds his own (I would do the first option) but still you can adjust the place for the banner.
My creation (not seriously ):


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 5, 2011)

starting work on the templates. I might keep overall layout. I switched to fixed width 960px. I am thinking about color schemes. any thoughts?


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 5, 2011)

I always thought the banner my friend Clint did for the Luftwaffe Experten Message Board was a clever idea.

LEMB


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2011)

That is very nice. I still like something like we had before where it rotates between aircraft from different nations.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> I always thought the banner my friend Clint did for the Luftwaffe Experten Message Board was a clever idea.
> 
> LEMB



I agree Paul, it's a beauty.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2011)

horseUSA said:


> starting work on the templates. I might keep overall layout. I switched to fixed width 960px. I am thinking about color schemes. any thoughts?


 
OK, Horse. Must say I preferred the variable width of before that adjusts to your screen size. Not a huge fan of this narrow view that is here at the moment.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2011)

I think we can change it soon. The only thing I need , are correct dimensions for the banner.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2011)

horseUSA said:


> starting work on the templates. I might keep overall layout. I switched to fixed width 960px. I am thinking about color schemes. any thoughts?


I got used to the "Clean Blue" look after the switch last time. It wasn't all that bad, really.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2011)

And a new banner for now....


----------



## Trebor (Mar 6, 2011)

how about one with the USAAC C-69 Constellation? that way everyone wins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2011)

Wurger said:


> And a new banner for now....



Very nice my friend...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2011)

THX...


----------



## rochie (Mar 6, 2011)

looks good to me , but i did like the old one that had an aircraft from most of the members home country !


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 6, 2011)

Is this banner for T-Bolt of something? Glorious Glenn?


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 6, 2011)

P51 eh? Very nice!

Somehow I was expecting something Kurt Tank related.... *laughs*


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2011)

Nicely done Wojtek, now for the animated one


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice Wojtek! I may have to take a crack at this! Maybe we should just come up with a background/text for it, and then insert Clave's artwork again?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2011)

I am with Gnomey on this and believe we should have another animated one.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gnomey is right.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree. The new one looks good but if the Mustang was rotated out with Spits, 109's, TBolts, etc.. it would be perfect.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2011)

Just give me some time.....please.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Kurt Tank!? I had my heart set on something from the 'Breaking News' thread...... Ok, ok, I know where the door is, I'll be going!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2011)

Uhumm....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice one Wojtek, I like this design.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 7, 2011)

The new banner is nice.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2011)

THX guys.. Appreciate...


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Just give me some time.....please.


 
take all the time you need my friend, we all know you mods have other lives as well !!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2011)

No they don't! Not until the banner and forum is fixed! 
Nice work Wojtek, buddy!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2011)

Sadysta....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can almost figure out what that word mean....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a cold beer my friend!


----------

